# Como soldar y desoldar componentes SMD



## Cursed (Oct 16, 2006)

Soy un electronico que constantemente esta soldando y desoldando componentes SMD, alguien me puede dar alguna tecnica para desoldar mas facil estos componentes y como quitar el pegamento que tienen debajo estos componentes ya que constantemente tengo problemas con esto y alguien sabe como se utiliza el flux??


----------



## jokingo (Oct 18, 2006)

En el numero 317 de la revista elektor te viene explicado en la pagina 7 como soldar y desoldar componentes SMD. Te recomiendo que te la compres ya que tb vienen un monton de proyectos para hacer y lo mas seguro es que alguno te guste.

Si pasas de la revista y prefieres que te lo explique preguntalo en este post y en cuanto lo lea te explico.

Un saludo!!


----------



## Xenon (Oct 18, 2006)

Visita esta pagina, espero que te ayude.

http://www.eurobotics.org/smd1.htm

saludos,  8)


----------



## marcelino (Jul 9, 2009)

Ya veo que este post es antiguo, pero la información nunca está de mas.
Hay un producto que es espectacular para desoldadar SMD, se usa con flux y un soldador común de 40 Watts, creo que se llama Barritas para desoldar, la marca es Darko o Dankom o algo parecido.

Acá hay unos videos de como se usa:

YouTube - Desoldado de un circuito integrado encapsulado QFP100, usando las Barritas para desoldar Dankom

YouTube - Desoldamos un SMD de encapsulado QFP64 en menos de 5 minutos

YouTube - Desoldando 4 integrados SMD en 5 minutos.

YouTube - Uso y comparaciÃ³n de las Barritas para desoldar con una estaciÃ³n de aire caliente a 150ÂºC.



Espero que sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## yaesu (Ago 30, 2009)

He visto varios videos sobre las barritas de soldar y parecen bastante practicas ,pero no se donde comprarlas ..he buscado en internet y no he hallado nadie que la venda ,, si algunos de ustedes saben se los agradeceria


----------



## marcelino (Ago 30, 2009)

Es un producto de Argentina.


----------



## yaesu (Sep 1, 2009)

Y como puedo adquirirlo aca en la florida usa ?...Necesito saber si tienen alguna pagina de internet a un lugar donde yo lo pueda encargar... les agradeceria cualquier información ... gracias


----------



## marcelino (Sep 4, 2009)

La página de los que las fabrican es:
http://barritas-para-desoldar.4t.com/index.html
Hace un tiempo les mandé un mensaje (por un amigo que vive en México), pero por ahora no se exporta, lo que me dijeron es que próximamente se va a vender por internet a través de un foro uruguayo para técnicos.

Saludos.


----------



## mike90x (Oct 9, 2009)

que tal recientemente encargue algunos samples de st y me llegaron unos acelerometros el problema esta en que no tengo la menor idea de como soldarlos, estan en encapsulado lga segun la datasheet, tiene 16 pines pero mide 4x4 mm para que se den una idea del tamaño de los pines 

les dejo la datasheet y si alguien a soldado alguna vez esto po favor diganme como ya que no se me ocurre como


----------



## kaká_2008 (Oct 9, 2009)

y para soldar eso necesitas un soldador de vapor..(o algo asi se llama)jeje
parece dificil y sin esa herramienta lo veo muy dificil y hasta casi imposible porque lo podes quemar al integrado...

saludos!


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 9, 2009)

es un componente smd pero creo que va en una especie de zocalo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/soldar-encapsulado-msop-17719/
es lo que buscas

http://www.micropic.es/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=60

mucho mejor


----------



## kaká_2008 (Oct 9, 2009)

gc_tc a ese componente se lo pone como en el segundo link..
no creo que haya zocalo para eso...
buenisima la plancha no lo sabia..

saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 9, 2009)

saludos mike buscas algo mas o menos profesional y eres de la republica mexicana y en concreto en el area metropolitana de la cd de mexico te recomiendo  que visites esta pagina:
http://www.electronicaestudio.com/ingenieria.htm

pd. Ojo no es publicidad, a mi me ha dado buenos resultados.


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 10, 2009)

Se estañan las pistas y las "patas" (más bien pistas también) del componente, se pone flux en las pistas, se sostiene muy bien el integrado (con cinta puede ser) y se calienta la pista con un soldador de baja potencia (15 o 20w).

Con paciencia se puede hacer 


PD: Lindo hallazgo esos acelerometros, ahora me voy a pedir unos


----------



## The Trojan (Oct 13, 2009)

Lo mejor es coger wire-wrap y soldarlo directamente a los pads del chip. Aunque el chip quede boca arriba, te aseguras una soldadura correcta y siempre puedes reutilizarlo. Para prototipaje yo creo que es suficiente.

Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 14, 2009)

el metodo de la plancha aparece bien 





http://www.micropic.es/images/imagenes/qfn-posicionando.jpg


----------



## chinouv (Dic 3, 2012)

hola a todos

navegando me encontre con este video






donde promocionan unas baritas magicas "estaño" que se utilizan para desoldar. segun el video es un estaño que se mantiene caliente permitiendo desoldar mas facilmente

preguntas:

como se llaman estas baritas?

saludos


----------



## marcelo2112 (Dic 3, 2012)

Yo las he usado, el resultado es exelente, no recuerdo su nombre.
Pero no es estaño, es alguna aleacion de muy bajo punto de fusion.


----------



## chinouv (Dic 4, 2012)

muchas gracias  por tu aclaración si recuerdas como se llaman me lo haces saber para tener idea de como comprarlas 

saludos


----------



## marcelo2112 (Dic 4, 2012)

Yo las compre por mercadolibre, un nombre comercial entre otros _Barritas para desoldar Talk-Net_


----------



## Scooter (Dic 4, 2012)

Pues yo he usado estaño normal y pasta de soldar normal para soldar y desoldar smd. Es que soy de campo.


----------



## chinouv (Dic 5, 2012)

mi duda era esa, si aplico un estaño como el que se usa para soldar cables eléctricos  mantendira la temperatura y facilitaría  el dessoldado

 se han dado casos en donde a un producto ya conocido le colocan otro nombre y le dan un uso que la mayoria desconoce

saludos


----------



## Scooter (Dic 5, 2012)

Yo creo que es lo mismo pero "pintado de verde"; si tiene un punto de fusión inferior al estaño ¿de que me sirve si ese metal está fundido y el estaño no?
La cuestión para no levantar las pistas es no moverlas cuando están calientes*. 
Para soldar lo que he hecho es poner un pegote enorme y retirar lo que sobra con malla. Luego revisar con una buena lupa.
De cualquier modo el vídeo está muy bien, claro y orienta bastante.


*Abstenganse de segundas interpretaciones, gracias.


----------



## Niht (Dic 5, 2012)

Esta interesante el video ese metodo lo conosco como el de burbuja


----------

